# manual vs digital air suspension reliability



## anthony-vw-01 (Apr 4, 2013)

Im thinking of ditching my coilovers and getting air ride. Im not sure which to get autopilot v2 or manual magment. 
Which would be more reliable ? Cost difference in labour between the 2 ?


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 25, 2008)

anthony-vw-01 said:


> Im thinking of ditching my coilovers and getting air ride. Im not sure which to get autopilot v2 or manual magment.
> Which would be more reliable ? Cost difference in labour between the 2 ?


Honestly you are probably going to have more labor cost in getting the manual system installed. If your car is a daily, you may find a digital system with presets to be easier to live with than manual valves, just from a convenience stand point.

Let me know if you have any questions! :thumbup:


----------



## anthony-vw-01 (Apr 4, 2013)

[email protected] said:


> Honestly you are probably going to have more labor cost in getting the manual system installed. If your car is a daily, you may find a digital system with presets to be easier to live with than manual valves, just from a convenience stand point.
> 
> Let me know if you have any questions! :thumbup:


i got quoted 3500 for autopilot v2 kit with frame notch and install is it a reasonable price ? thanks for the help


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 25, 2008)

Install pricing is really all over the place. $3,500 doesn't sounds too bad.


----------



## DaBz1981 (Oct 8, 2010)

anthony-vw-01 said:


> i got quoted 3500 for autopilot v2 kit with frame notch and install is it a reasonable price ? thanks for the help


I paid 2100 for my v2 slam kit new, and got quoted $700 to install it, but did not include a notch. I ended up biting the bullet and did my own install (fun) and notch with the help of a good friend. I'd say $1000 for install with a clean functional trunk set up, a quality notch AND WARRANTY is reasonable. But like Jeremy said prices are all over the place.

I've been bombarded with questions from people in my area now about air ride install, etc. (even from people already on air which blows my mind) and my response is: if you've installed your own coilovers or lowering springs, you can install bags. Plus you get to know and understand your system in case anything happens. I don't claim to know much though i'm still learning lol.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

anthony-vw-01 said:


> i got quoted 3500 for autopilot v2 kit with frame notch and install is it a reasonable price ? thanks for the help


that sounds a touch high, to be honest.


----------



## MechEngg (Jan 13, 2009)

Canada Canada Canada.

$3500 Monopoly monies is not bad at all for a system that is fully installed with frame notch in Montreal :thumbup:
I have seen a whole heck of a lot worse, i have seen $1000 for an install alone that was of poor quality. Consider that the V2 system is ~$2500USD ($3000 CAD) then it would be $500 for the frame notch and install, which in all honest is a rather good price for even just an install by itself, let alone them throwing in a frame notch. 

Hope that puts things into perspective for you.


----------



## anthony-vw-01 (Apr 4, 2013)

MechEngg said:


> Canada Canada Canada.
> 
> $3500 Monopoly monies is not bad at all for a system that is fully installed with frame notch in Montreal :thumbup:
> I have seen a whole heck of a lot worse, i have seen $1000 for an install alone that was of poor quality. Consider that the V2 system is ~$2500USD ($3000 CAD) then it would be $500 for the frame notch and install, which in all honest is a rather good price for even just an install by itself, let alone them throwing in a frame notch.
> ...


I'm close to doing it it's just that there's more cons than pros with air suspension I'm scared of parts failing and leaving me stranded how would you even get the car on a flat bed if a air line or bag pops or car doesn't air up?


----------



## rgarjr (May 19, 2012)

anthony-vw-01 said:


> I'm close to doing it it's just that there's more cons than pros with air suspension I'm scared of parts failing and leaving me stranded how would you even get the car on a flat bed if a air line or bag pops or car doesn't air up?


Well there's always a possibility of things failing but it's very rare. I have had my car bagged since 2005-2006 and no issues at all.

When u have air suspension you tend to upgrade things little by little down the road, like before I had 8 individual Parker valves and an AVS switchboard. Never had a problem with that setup but I upgraded to digital management, new compressors, tanks, and layout of the gear.


----------



## northendroid (Sep 16, 2014)

anthony-vw-01 said:


> I'm close to doing it it's just that there's more cons than pros with air suspension I'm scared of parts failing and leaving me stranded how would you even get the car on a flat bed if a air line or bag pops or car doesn't air up?


You can always make an emergency kit consisting of airline, coupler/bulkhead and some fittings.

Like everyone said go digital, AirLift has a new management version coming out. Rumour has it that it's a pressure/e-level system guess we'll see. I've just completed the my installation on a 2105 Passat using an AirLift Performance kit. I did upgrade the single 380C two dual 480C found a good used ones only used for two months at a fair price. Dual has a few advantages quicker recovery, backup should one fail, shorter run time, quieter than the single 380C. If you have the electrical skills the second compressor harness is very easy to make and a lot cheaper then buying one. 

Manual requires more wiring and more hardware which adds up to more labour. Don't get me wrong when well done this can look really cool (switch and gauge setup) setup in dash or console, depends what you like and what works for you. You're in Montreal? I'm only an hour away if you'd like to meet and run suggestion and ideas by me, I just love this stuff! Take a look at my build, links in my signature. Another thing to consider is that the law in Quebec has just changed making air ride on other than trucks and SUV's illegal. So if your on coilover that is still acceptable under Quebec law.


----------



## anthony-vw-01 (Apr 4, 2013)

northendroid said:


> You can always make an emergency kit consisting of airline, coupler/bulkhead and some fittings.
> 
> Like everyone said go digital, AirLift has a new management version coming out. Rumour has it that it's a pressure/e-level system guess we'll see. I've just completed the my installation on a 2105 Passat using an AirLift Performance kit. I did upgrade the single 380C two dual 480C found a good used ones only used for two months at a fair price. Dual has a few advantages quicker recovery, backup should one fail, shorter run time, quieter than the single 380C. If you have the electrical skills the second compressor harness is very easy to make and a lot cheaper then buying one.
> 
> Manual requires more wiring and more hardware which adds up to more labour. Don't get me wrong when well done this can look really cool (switch and gauge setup) setup in dash or console, depends what you like and what works for you. You're in Montreal? I'm only an hour away if you'd like to meet and run suggestion and ideas by me, I just love this stuff! Take a look at my build, links in my signature. Another thing to consider is that the law in Quebec has just changed making air ride on other than trucks and SUV's illegal. So if your on coilover that is still acceptable under Quebec law.


You were parked next to me at eurokracy I had the white to rabbit on Porsche twist love your car btw Bentley wheels looked sick


----------



## northendroid (Sep 16, 2014)

Thanks I remember your rabbit because of the Porsche wheels also they fit well on your rabbit! Strasse Autowerks do excellent installation in Montreal http://www.strasseautowerks.ca/services/suspension/


----------

